# TAS - Tasman Resources



## constable (13 December 2006)

Surprised with all the other u stocks around this one hasn't got its own thread yet! Anyrate i thought it may rate a mention that this company holds 27% of ede . Which at todays price equates to 20.5 cents value per tas share (as described in price query ann by tas ). Seems amazing to me seeing as this is what they are currently trading at !  Tas have several potential u tenements in sa amongst other holdings and have just recieved a goverment grant for further exploration.
Im not sure that sp is taking everything into account atm anyone else have an opinion?
dyor


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

Im surprised that given ede's gone into a trading halt pending significant ann that tas doesnt as well. This im thinking should bear the brunt of left out ede investors still looking to get on board , be interesting anyway - bought in to these yesterday at an av of 20.25 cents as i feel these shares should really be closer to 25 cents considering they are edes major shareholder.


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

this is going for a bit of walk now up 15% , anyone else on it ?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 December 2006)

Yep watching but not dabbling, low volume and thin depth, a bit to risky for me, don't want to get caught with my pants down  .


----------



## noobs (14 December 2006)

I'm on @ .22c Constable I am also surprised that this didn't go into trading halt also! I also hold a significant amount of EDE through the IPO and more since. I am also lucky enough to have picked it in the stock comp which looks like tearing away from the field even more than what it has!


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> I'm on @ .22c Constable I am also surprised that this didn't go into trading halt also! I also hold a significant amount of EDE through the IPO and more since. I am also lucky enough to have picked it in the stock comp which looks like tearing away from the field even more than what it has!



yep have to agree this has got plenty of upside with the pending ann. and the fact even if it goes to 25 cents today your still only paying 5 cents for all of tas's other assets.


----------



## nioka (14 December 2006)

I like energy stocks but somehow I missed EDE. I have bought into TAS now. The way I see it is that while EDE rose 25c TAS only rose by 5c. I have paid 23c and consider it a good price after considering the current situation.


----------



## noobs (15 December 2006)

Just topped up on TAS pending the EDEN announcement.

Any thoughts on if were likely to see the ann today or mon?


----------



## numbercruncher (15 December 2006)

I jumped on and off TAS a few times this week, back on today at .22, seemed to lack the excitement of yesterdays numbers hey ?

Anyway seems like the announcement will be Monday before market opens ?


----------



## noobs (15 December 2006)

If it positive than yes it looks like Monday, if its negative we may see it some time later this afternoon as companies love delivering bad news after close on a Friday! I am as sure as I can be that this is a positive announcement and also very significant - Bring on Monday!!!


----------



## constable (15 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> If it positive than yes it looks like Monday, if its negative we may see it some time later this afternoon as companies love delivering bad news after close on a Friday! I am as sure as I can be that this is a positive announcement and also very significant - Bring on Monday!!!



" pending the release of a significant ann." to me this reads a big deal has been signed (presumably with the indian bus co.). Also would explain ede's buying frenzy prior.
Was a bit dissapointed with tas's performance today thought the market may have rallied at the end better than what it did ,but also took it as a buying oppurtunity topping up @ 21.5 cents. End of the day although it finished on the low , it was a higher low !
Correct me if i'm wrong and please do your own calculations but if ede's share and option price goes up 1 cent then this adds just over half a cent to tas's value including accounting for tas's options not yet realised.
The beauty at this point in time is tas's shares are less than half that of ede's and if this holds tru then you should certainly get more bang for you buck holding tas. So long as the market agrees!


----------



## numbercruncher (15 December 2006)

I think for every cent that EDE and EDEO rise (In the perfect world where they rise in Unison!) it adds .0059 value per TAS Share.

Using Edens final price before the Halt TAS is worth .216 per share based only on its Eden holdings. Im not sure on the value of Tasmans other assets/cash.

So it seems to me that Today was good buying for everyone who bought and hopefully we all get to capitalise on what may be an Awesome announcement Monday ! 

And ifs its a not so good announcement i hope we dont get nailed to hard lol !


----------



## Absolutely (15 December 2006)

Indian buses ? Can that really be what this announcement is going to be about? Seems like old news that the market should of been factoring in long before this. If this is really all about Indian buses, I am not sure EDE is going to have that much left in the tank post announcement.

Hoping it is going to be a surprise of some sort. And if it isn't.....well.....hate to say it but TAS wont do too well IMO. Look forward to being proved wrong.


----------



## constable (16 December 2006)

Absolutely said:
			
		

> Indian buses ? Can that really be what this announcement is going to be about? Seems like old news that the market should of been factoring in long before this. If this is really all about Indian buses, I am not sure EDE is going to have that much left in the tank post announcement.
> 
> Hoping it is going to be a surprise of some sort. And if it isn't.....well.....hate to say it but TAS wont do too well IMO. Look forward to being proved wrong.



Yes soory bit of a throwaway remark about the buses. After looking closer at previous announcements it may well a be a signed deal with an indian engine manufacturer. Really only guessing at this point tho but the potential of supplying engines with ede's technology to a large part of India's transport sector (not just buses) is remarkable.


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

It sure is the Bus thing!

But a 10 year agreement which will see the technology installed in 10s of thousands of Public Transport vehicles ! !


----------



## noobs (18 December 2006)

I think EDE (absolutely) just proved they are the golden goose of my future


----------



## BraceFace (18 December 2006)

So what can we expect TAS shares to be valued at now, given EDE's announcement and Share price?


----------



## noobs (18 December 2006)

16-17C if EDE sits at 50c considering they own almost 1/3. The market doesn't seem to value TAS's other assets very highly at present with only a .5c premium on top of their EDE holding.

I think this will change and we will see TAS around .25c+ by the end of the day.


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

I was reading the that this agreement with Ashok Leyland will see an anouncement made on the London and Indian stock exchanges within the next 24hrs, that may see some increased interest tomorrow hey ?

The price jump today is a bit ordinary condidering the potential, only about a 2pc jump, TAS seems to be offering better value atm if your thinking of buying EDE thatll probably change by the time i hit the submit button


----------



## numbercruncher (18 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> 16-17C if EDE sits at 50c considering they own almost 1/3. The market doesn't seem to value TAS's other assets very highly at present with only a .5c premium on top of their EDE holding.
> 
> I think this will change and we will see TAS around .25c+ by the end of the day.





TAS owns just as many options as well so id have to work it out properly, but TAS value just of EDE and EDEO holdings is about .23 atm.


----------



## noobs (18 December 2006)

Agreed I forgot to include the oppies


----------



## BraceFace (18 December 2006)

Those of you looking at the TAS/EDE link should check this out.

The link below gives an indication of the potential for ACE supplying components to EDE

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060606/pdf/00620027.pdf

Maybe another way to get on the EDE bus without buying EDE!!!


----------



## constable (18 December 2006)

Asolutely spewing i missed the sell out! 
Despite the most obvious facts there doesnt seem to be a direct correlation between the 2 sp's this morning anyway. 
Still happy to have picked up more this morning @ 21 cents bringing my av to 20.6. 
Fear and greed are the order of the day !!


----------



## Absolutely (18 December 2006)

Dumped my load at 23c, knew it was going to do this after reading the ann this morning.

Could be an opportunity to come back in over the next few days as things pan out and I think the revaluation of EDE will continue, but at a slower pace.


----------



## Absolutely (19 December 2006)

hey noobs, you might end up having to eat that goose


----------



## noobs (19 December 2006)

Agree the price action isn't exactly favourable at present and I expected the market to react more favourable to the announcement. I however am undeterred as I am in this for the long term and I got in through the IPO at .20c although I have topped up on TAS since. People day trading this stock would be feeling it but I have no doubt that this one will be multi bagger in 6 months time! I still firmly believe I am sitting on a golden goose its just a period of time b4 it starts laying some eggs!!

As always DYOR


----------



## BraceFace (20 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that this one will be multi bagger in 6 months time! I still firmly believe I am sitting on a golden goose its just a period of time b4 it starts laying some eggs!!
> 
> As always DYOR




I hope u r right when you say this (I hold TAS). But I'm not sure what gives you the impression it will be a "multi-bagger".

Is this based purely on the relationship between TAS and EDE, or on other specific factors relating to TAS?

I have held TAS on and off for a while, but to be honest, int's been pretty underwhelming. This EDE thing raised my interest again, but once again, underwhelming response by investors. Not enough volume I dont think.


----------



## noobs (20 December 2006)

Agreed brace face we need plenty more volume to get this one moving and some more +ive announcements - I was actually referring to EDE as being the golden goose but I now have a substantial holding in TAS also solely because of their holding with EDE. Personally I don't know alot about TAS and their projecst but I am very confident that EDE will be multi bagging by early next year and I hope that TAS follows accordingly. Just my views and DYOR


----------



## nizar (20 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Agreed brace face we need plenty more volume to get this one moving and some more +ive announcements - I was actually referring to EDE as being the golden goose but I now have a substantial holding in TAS also solely because of their holding with EDE. Personally I don't know alot about TAS and their projecst but *I am very confident that EDE will be multi bagging by early next year and I hope that TAS follows accordingly. * Just my views and DYOR




Dont hold your breath.

JRL holds 40% of EME and 10% of URA. It has been trading at a discount to the some of parts value for ages now ie. several months. JRL is trading at about $1. Some of parts of investments and cash gives $1.80+. This is allowing $0 for its own projects.


----------



## constable (17 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Asolutely spewing i missed the sell out!
> Despite the most obvious facts there doesnt seem to be a direct correlation between the 2 sp's this morning anyway.
> Still happy to have picked up more this morning @ 21 cents bringing my av to 20.6.
> Fear and greed are the order of the day !!



How things can change in a month! Sold out the my holding in two parts 1 @ 17.5c and the other at 15c yesterday for a decent loss. Still happy... i dont think so!
Where did i go wrong? ...blinded by fundamentals and didnt carry a tight stop loss. Funny thing is at @ 15 cents it probably a good buy and still cant understand the lack of interest in this share ( which probably fanned my stuborness in holding ). Theres a name for this theory why people hang onto falling stocks but it escapes me.  Something cognitive i think.

Anyway bought in to som with the proceeds which thus far has recouped tas's losses, (otherwise wouldnt have had the balls to post this confession!!)
good luck to anyone still holding .


----------



## nioka (18 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> How things can change in a month! Sold out the my holding in two parts 1 @ 17.5c and the other at 15c yesterday for a decent loss. Still happy... i dont think so!
> Where did i go wrong? ...blinded by fundamentals and didnt carry a tight stop loss. Funny thing is at @ 15 cents it probably a good buy and still cant understand the lack of interest in this share ( which probably fanned my stuborness in holding ). Theres a name for this theory why people hang onto falling stocks but it escapes me.  Something cognitive i think.
> 
> Anyway bought in to som with the proceeds which thus far has recouped tas's losses, (otherwise wouldnt have had the balls to post this confession!!)
> good luck to anyone still holding .



I"m still holding. I keep reviewing their value/price relationship and consider them good value so I hold. I have considered buying more and am watching for favourable announcements which will encourage me to act. As an investment they still have possibilities. I hold as a business judgement and not through stubborness (I hope).


----------



## noobs (18 January 2007)

Likewise Noika,

Sitting on a substantial loss at present but I hold this for long term and am not too worried about current SP. The drilling results form the Lake Torrens (1st Quarter 07), Chudys & 50 Mile prospect (1/2 Half 07) projects should hopefully arouse some interest likewise further advancements with EDE which I also hold long term.


----------



## nioka (18 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Likewise Noika,
> 
> Sitting on a substantial loss at present but I hold this for long term and am not too worried about current SP. The drilling results form the Lake Torrens (1st Quarter 07), Chudys & 50 Mile prospect (1/2 Half 07) projects should hopefully arouse some interest likewise further advancements with EDE which I also hold long term.



At todays price for EDE  you could buy TAS, at it's price today, for it's interest in EDE alone. Everything else that TAS has is a bonus.


----------



## nioka (23 January 2007)

Good news on boardroom radio today for EDE this should reflect on the SP of TAS over the next few months as Hythane becomes more accepted in India.
 I'd be interested if someone with a better brain than mine could suggest the rise in value of TAS shares related to the rise in value of the SP for EDE. LIke many other investors I bought TAS on the basis of it's large holding in EDE and the development of Hythane by EDE.
TAS SP has risen only 1c while EDE has gone up by 10c in the same time???


----------



## constable (23 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Good news on boardroom radio today for EDE this should reflect on the SP of TAS over the next few months as Hythane becomes more accepted in India.
> I'd be interested if someone with a better brain than mine could suggest the rise in value of TAS shares related to the rise in value of the SP for EDE. LIke many other investors I bought TAS on the basis of it's large holding in EDE and the development of Hythane by EDE.
> TAS SP has risen only 1c while EDE has gone up by 10c in the same time???



Hi noika see post #11 and 12 but basically every time ede's sp goes up a cent it should add half a cent to tas....obviously isnt reflected in tas's sp which has been frustrating.
Its been in the dark for a while now but the sp, if it gets any volume, has got a fairly clear run back to 19.5 c .


----------



## nioka (23 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Hi noika see post #11 and 12 but basically every time ede's sp goes up a cent it should add half a cent to tas....obviously isnt reflected in tas's sp which has been frustrating.
> Its been in the dark for a while now but the sp, if it gets any volume, has got a fairly clear run back to 19.5 c .



Thanks. According to those calculations TAS should be at 23c today. The shares are certainly discounted and I can see no reason for it. Is there a liability factor in TAS assets that I can't see? All I can find is other assets that should add value.


----------



## constable (23 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Thanks. According to those calculations TAS should be at 23c today. The shares are certainly discounted and I can see no reason for it. Is there a liability factor in TAS assets that I can't see? All I can find is other assets that should add value.



Tas's holdings of ede are on escrow (check ann for date) but only a problem if they intended to sell which i cant see happening. And yes their other tenements should be worth a dam site more but until the market puts up the volume it flys under the radar.


----------



## constable (23 January 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Thanks. According to those calculations TAS should be at 23c today. The shares are certainly discounted and I can see no reason for it. Is there a liability factor in TAS assets that I can't see? All I can find is other assets that should add value.



Nioka , had to shrink this down a bit but graph shows the relationship between ede and tas and how imo tas has yet to benefit from recent increases in ede (edes blue tas red)


----------



## noobs (25 January 2007)

Finally some buyers coming back into TAS - Up 25% on fairly low volumes.
I'm looking forward to reading their quarterly.


----------



## noobs (25 January 2007)

A 500,000 buy order at .20c thats $100,000!!! 

Does somebody know something we don't??


----------



## nioka (25 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Finally some buyers coming back into TAS - Up 25% on fairly low volumes.
> I'm looking forward to reading their quarterly.



Volume has increased considerably and price has held up. Good sign.


----------



## nioka (25 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> A 500,000 buy order at .20c thats $100,000!!!
> 
> Does somebody know something we don't??



Maybe they are finding out what we already know. That it is seriously undervalued.


----------



## noobs (25 January 2007)

Agreed but for this to come out of the blue like this there has to be something brewing - shorely?

Time will tell - I continue to hold minimum 1 Year.


----------



## nioka (25 January 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Agreed but for this to come out of the blue like this there has to be something brewing - shorely?
> 
> Time will tell - I continue to hold minimum 1 Year.



I think they will get a speeding ticket today. EDE hasn't changed so it must be something specific to TAS. Maybe this forum has more influence than we give it credit for. Anyone hearing about it and doing some research would have to be interested.


----------



## noobs (25 January 2007)

Maybe Nioka,

I agree that this forum does have influence as you can see from YML, TTR and JMS when Young Trader posted fundamentals about the 3! I don't belive it is ASF as there has not been sufficient discussion to warrant a buy decision (today anyway.)

Looking forward to next week although I expect the ASX to have a slight correction as it has done remarkabely well of late

Happy Australia Day!


----------



## crazyjimsmith (25 January 2007)

Some one is buying this guys.

Trading was strong today.


----------



## nioka (31 January 2007)

Up again today with reasonable volume. This goes a little way towards closing the gap with EDE but there is still more room for increases there. EDE is giving good reports which should reflect in improvements down the line for TAS. I will continue to hold and happy to do so.


----------



## noobs (31 January 2007)

Good Volumes on TAS today - I am eagerly awaiting TAS & EDE's quarterlys
(Not to mention TTR's)


----------



## nioka (31 January 2007)

EDE has reached a new high. There is no reason why TAS should not follow. The TAS price is now a discount on it's EDE holding without even taking into account it's other assets.


----------



## nioka (31 January 2007)

The relationship between TAS and EDE gets harder to understand by the minute. EDE closed the day up 7c (at one stage up 8.5c) with plenty of buyers. On the other hand TAS ended up only !c up with buyers noticable by their absence. I'm tempted to top up TAS but last time I did that I paid too much. Maybe it is not the cheap way into EDE and the Hythane project which I believe has great potential.


----------



## noobs (31 January 2007)

Agreed Nioka,

But we have been warned that many other companies are in similar boats when it comes to having holdings in other companies (refer previous posts in TAS thread). I liked the fact that they clearly stated that they hold so many shares in EDE which is currently worth .20c (b4 the rise today) in one of their opening statements in the quarterly. 

IMO the best way into EDE is tthe oppies on the next retrace (if we get one)

Good luck


----------



## nioka (5 February 2007)

It was on again today, EDE up 11.46% TAS down 2.58% And I thought buying TAS was agood way into EDE. It was a cheap way in but it is still cheap. Will it ever catch up?


----------



## nioka (8 February 2007)

The gap between TAS and EDE widened again today. EDE up 12c and TAS up only 2.5c. 
Buyers of EDE must not appreciate the %age holding in EDE by TAS. 
It's good to see my TAS shares finally out of the red ink but I'd like to see the EDE price reflected a little more. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## noobs (8 February 2007)

I'm with you Nioka,
Great to see some green finally emerging from this one. Great to see it close strongly on the high for the day. I am also hoping for a strong day tomorrow with both EDE & TAS although as I have stated previously i'm long on both.


----------



## constable (8 February 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> The gap between TAS and EDE widened again today. EDE up 12c and TAS up only 2.5c.
> Buyers of EDE must not appreciate the %age holding in EDE by TAS.
> It's good to see my TAS shares finally out of the red ink but I'd like to see the EDE price reflected a little more. Hopefully tomorrow.



I dont know but it seems like a one month lag nioka for the rest of the world to catch up  not holding but good luck!


----------



## numbercruncher (8 February 2007)

I think Tasman is Grossly under priced on 8th Feb EDE prices.

This is the way i see it.

Tasman has 109m shares, 8.8m 20c options = 117.8m.

assets

33m EDE @.65  =                                   21.45m
32.5m EDEO @ .41 =                              13.325m
.20c option excercise fee for 8.8m TASO = 1.76m
Total                                                   36.535m 

Divide this by total shares and oppies       /117.8m

Equals Total Diluted price per share            .31c 

And this is before we account for any other TAS assets !    

And todays close price of .235 makes this company a bargain !? Oppys traded close to there true value at last price of .10c Unless off coarse ive totally screwed my figures here


----------



## nioka (8 February 2007)

numbercruncher said:
			
		

> I think Tasman is Grossly under priced on 8th Feb EDE prices.
> 
> This is the way i see it.
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## nioka (9 February 2007)

TAS has come up with a non renounceable prorata rights issue. This offer gives rights to purchase 1 share @ 16c and get a free option for another at 20c in Dec 2009 for every 8 shares held. This does add some value to the TAS shares selling today @ 24c.


----------



## nioka (12 February 2007)

TAS sp is on the rise again today. Selling now at 27c and the highest price for 2 years. I have taken the DOG tag off it for now and am happy to hold and get the "Hythane" benefit.( As well as the discounted share and option offer.)


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

Nioka - What do you make of the Fission IPO spin off of the Sa and WA Uranium assets?


----------



## windwalker (12 February 2007)

This looks like it is worth going into the 'flyer' portfolio


----------



## nioka (12 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> Nioka - What do you make of the Fission IPO spin off of the Sa and WA Uranium assets?



Is it going to happen? One way or another these type of things should add value. I hold TAS because it is undervalued on it's holdings in EDE alone, everything else it has is a bonus.


----------



## TheAbyss (12 February 2007)

There is an announcement out today stating that the spin off will happen.


----------



## nioka (12 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> There is an announcement out today stating that the spin off will happen.



TAS will still be the majority shareholder and existing TAS holders will end up with shares. Thats a spin up not a spin off. The spin off comes when TAS eventually sells off its share.


----------



## noobs (12 February 2007)

Speeding ticket today and a response worthy of some shareholder excitement. Good to see a company finally use the ticket to do some free marketing/PR. It's going to be one hell of a ride on this baby in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## nioka (12 February 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> Speeding ticket today and a response worthy of some shareholder excitement. Good to see a company finally use the ticket to do some free marketing/PR. It's going to be one hell of a ride on this baby in the next couple of weeks.



Pleased to see the company publishing facts to prove what I have been saying for sometime about the undervaluation of TAS. Their value:

                 EDE  30.8c per share (and rising)
                 New issue 2c per share
                 Uranium 4c per share
 Plus Lake Torrens, Parkinsons dam and some other prospective tenements.

                 value 36.8c plus


----------



## numbercruncher (13 February 2007)

Yes fantastic reply to the ASX query, Hilarious though that they had to spell it out for the market ! Such a painfully obvious undervalue in this company.


----------



## numbercruncher (13 February 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> Pleased to see the company publishing facts to prove what I have been saying for sometime about the undervaluation of TAS. Their value:
> 
> EDE  30.8c per share (and rising)
> New issue 2c per share
> ...





The gap is even wider now, Todays close EDE @ .70 and EDEO @ .50


EDE holdings equals 34.9 per share ( Diluted ) 
New Issue .02
Uranium .04


40.9c value per share without any value for the other ventures !! And a close of .275 for TAS , Wow


----------



## nioka (13 February 2007)

It is hard to believe. At least TAS beats EDE in the volume of shares sold. There is still a sizeable list of sellers, probably day traders making a fast dollar on a low priced stock, 14% is not a bad return for 1 day. Should be another 14% again tomorrow if EDE continues on. Actually, on value it should be another 14% even if EDE stays where it is or even falls a little.


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 March 2007)

TAS holds 33m Shares and 33m opies in EDE. At 70c for EDE and 50c for EDEO that represents a market value of $40m for its holdings in EDE. 

Now TAS has a fully diluted Mkt Cap of around $27m @ 23c. 

The value of its EDE holdings is worth around 36c a share for TAS.

In addition it has explorataion tenements for gold, nickel and uranium, as well as joint ventures.

So even valueing all of these tenements at NIL, TAS is currently valued at $13m less than the market value of its holding in EDE.

Thats some undervaluation.

I hold.


----------



## 56gsa (20 March 2007)

dubious - TAS does seem to be an extreme in terms of discount to investment (33%)... but there are plenty of other examples - JRL, HAV, and say LSG's discount to its NTA

i wonder if there is a pricing formula for this sort of thing?  (like options pricing formula)  As well as transaction costs, some other factors that might be significant:
.  the size of holding - eg what would happen to EDE price if TAS did sell (dwn?!)  
.  demand for holding (ie is EDE attractive for takeover )
.  opportunity cost of investment - if TAS did sell do they have high potential projects to put $$s into (market obviously thinks not atm) 

others?


----------



## constable (23 March 2007)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> TAS holds 33m Shares and 33m opies in EDE. At 70c for EDE and 50c for EDEO that represents a market value of $40m for its holdings in EDE.
> 
> Now TAS has a fully diluted Mkt Cap of around $27m @ 23c.
> 
> ...



On the comparative chart between the two stocks the price gap is as wide as it has ever been. There must be some correction sooner or later because  tas  is starting to look  ridiculously cheap.


----------



## BraceFace (23 March 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> On the comparative chart between the two stocks the price gap is as wide as it has ever been. There must be some correction sooner or later because  tas  is starting to look  ridiculously cheap.



Unless we are all missing something, obviously nobody either
a. Reads this forum
b. Is interested in Mineral Sands investing (burnt by Iluka perhaps?)

I'm bullish on TAS but I am concerned about this seeming illogical SP gap between EDE and TAS. Smells a bit me. 
Ever the cynic...


----------



## 56gsa (12 April 2007)

Announcemnt from TAS today re IPO for Fission Energy

8900 sqkms of prospective exploration rights in Sth Oz incl Gawler Craton, as well as 1300 sqkms applied for in Yilgarn / Rudall Rvr in WA

IPO:  20m shares @ 20c to raise $4m, (oversubscription up to 10m shares) / min applcn 10,000 shares / opens 19 April, close 1 June

Fission plans to list June 11 with 47m shares / 12.5m 20c options

TAS shareholders (rec date 16 April) get priority for 17.5m shares


----------



## Halba (12 April 2007)

Yep I am a shareholder. I intend to subscribe. Looks a very good float and some great areas in WA as well.


----------



## boy_888 (17 April 2007)

Share price up 5c on the back of nearly 3 milllion shares traded. Any thoughts?


----------



## noobs (17 April 2007)

Anybody care to speculate the reason behind the volume increase in TAS today considering the cut off for priority in there new U float was yesterday? 
Parkinson dam drilling results maybe?


----------



## Miner (15 May 2007)

*Re: Fission Energy , UNited Uranium*

Hi guys

I saw some of the old threads on Fission Energy. The IPO is still on.
Do you guys still think the share is worth for investment.
United Uranium got closed within two days apparently. Is there any regulation that the company has to notify in news paper about its non accepting a share application or to close it as soon as it decides not to honour any application ? Beauty is that if you apply they will encash your money even the share got closed and then will keep the money for 8 weeks after the share gets listed in SE. 
WHo enjoys the interest for three months ?

Regards

Miner
15 may 07


----------



## Ruprect (14 June 2007)

TAS in trading halt this morning, pending the release of what they call a "significant" announcement to the market prior to open on Monday 18 June. 

Interesting. Not sure if this is related to the fission float, we shall see.


----------



## Ruprect (14 June 2007)

well, announcement out already, good release, good interesctions of gold at parkinson dam project in SA. Up 10cents on open. 

Im glad, i have it as my June stock tip. Rock on TAS.


----------



## motion (19 June 2007)

Well seems they have good news all round.... it's official .... " High Grade Silver also at SA Gold Project "

High grade silver associated with the recently reported high-grade gold assays
received at the Parkinson Dam Gold-Silver Project:
SILVER: 21m downhole at 83g/t Ag, including 9m at 152g/t Ag
GOLD (As reported previously, same interval): 21m at 21g/t Au, including
9m at 31g/t Au...

Very interesting it seems they are on alot of wins at the moment....


----------



## enigmatic (24 July 2007)

TAS seems to have a new support at 27Cents. This is a good sign as it has continually been on the up over the last 6 Months


----------



## nioka (11 October 2007)

The announcement by EDE that the Indian Govt has a target of having all it's natural gas powered vehicles,estimated at 1 million vehicles or 20% or the total Indian vehicles running on Hythane by the year 2020 must reflect on the SP of TAS. The EDE SP has improved of a recent low today and this should also show for TAS. TAS is a much undervalued stock in my opinion, especially when you take into account it's holding in EDE along with it's other interests such as the Parkinson dam and Lake Torrens projects.


----------



## nioka (16 November 2007)

TAS has, in effect, given their shareholders a nice dividend. The 1 for 10 offer at 20c with 1 free option is today worth a premium of 6c for the share and 10.5c for the option. this represents a rise of 82.5% in the value of the 20c payment and an 8.25% "bonus" on original holdings. A good example of dividend reinvestment. Because my TAS are held at an average cost of 14.1c per share the return to me on my Tas investment is even better. I'm looking at this one as having a good future.


----------



## nick2fish (16 November 2007)

I agree up to my ears on this one  Nice support @0.25 and will pass resistance @ 0.28 when drill results are analyzed


----------



## nioka (20 December 2007)

TAS has fallen to less than 50% of the 6 month high, a high that was almost reached only a month ago. There doesn't seem to be any bad news regarding TAS that could be a reason. EDE has a similar trend yet the news there appears OK. Any suggestions?. The general market isn't falling that fast.


----------



## nick2fish (9 March 2008)

I can understand investor disappointment with Tas. They had built up momentum with drill results from Parkinson dam and the JV Drill results at Lake Torrens. In fact it was the Lake Torren drill result headline "Massive Alteration" that grabbed attention of a few investors as volumes started to improve. The next drill report at Parkinson disappointed in November and the slide started. Tas have really dropped the ball of late in that they have a huge exploration portfolio and a couple of excellent exploration digs under way and drilling of late has been non existent. They state a lack of drill rigs in a time of great industry demand which is true but investors don't really care about your problems, just your results and if you can't give them any...However they have finally started drilling Parkinson and results due in March.


----------



## nick2fish (11 March 2008)

I,ll correct myself here... Parkinson Dam drilling to be completed March and results April. Lets hope for some bumper results especially in the silver assays


----------



## nioka (21 April 2008)

TAS has gone into a trading halt today. The SP has been drifting lower and lower for sometime now. No doubt the announcement will have an effect on the SP. We can only hope it is one of the announcements we have been waiting for and that it is good news. I doubt that it will relate to EDE as the EDE shares are still trading although they have risen substantially today.


----------



## nick2fish (21 April 2008)

Its to do with the acquisition of Meteore Metals by Fis(Tas 49.5%). Whether this is can help with Tas ailing Sp is anyones guess? I really wish Tas would busy itself drilling and JVing its massive exploration areas and thereby providing the market with much needed positive news flows instead of spreading its undernourished wings even further. Oh well long awaited drill results due soon:sleeping:


----------



## nick2fish (21 April 2008)

Oh well 21.21% up... on a vol of 360,030... means that the news must mean something to someone...


----------



## nioka (27 May 2008)

TAS would have to be undervalued at todays prices. Their interest in EDE  and FIS at todays prices for EDE and FIS almost equals the total value of TAS as quoted today. No allowance seems to be being made for the other projects TAS has going and the fact that they had cash on hand of $5.5M at the end of the March quarter. TAS only has a market cap of $15M. Am I missing something with my calculations or is TAS todays bargain.


----------



## numbercruncher (14 July 2008)

Yummy .....

Might be good ?

Hope you boys kept your holdings .....


Trading halt, Possible Significant Shale Oil deposit in SA .....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 July 2008)

Amazing,

This has gapped up 60%+ and is now doing volume at 80%+ in what can only be described as some of the toughest mkts I have ever seen 

Shows there is still some life to be had in spec exploration plays that offer large upside,

Energy (ie Oil Coal and CSG) as well as Iron Ore (Manganese too) are my prefered sectors going forward 

Well done to all holders


----------



## r34ztune (15 July 2008)

stock jumped 73% today on news, of potential oil shale deposit in S.A. Looking good?
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080715/pdf/00860311.pdf


----------



## roland (15 July 2008)

*Re: TAS- Tasman Resources*

worth watching, I pulled a few bucks out of it on a day trade but didn't really have the volume to keep me interested.

Maybe just a bad day for good news to have much of an effect.


----------



## nioka (15 July 2008)

*Re: TAS- Tasman Resources*

There is a another thread on TAS check it out. This is one I have been saying is undervalued. They have had an SP only equal to their holding in EDE so everything else is a bonus.
 Maybe the mods can delete this post and include the others in the old one


----------



## r34ztune (15 July 2008)

*Re: TAS- Tasman Resources*



roland said:


> worth watching, I pulled a few bucks out of it on a day trade but didn't really have the volume to keep me interested.
> 
> Maybe just a bad day for good news to have much of an effect.




1,852,270 buyers and 770,772 sellers, is that good volume? so more than 100% increase, in percentage terms what constitutes good volume?


----------



## r34ztune (15 July 2008)

*Re: TAS- Tasman Resources*



nioka said:


> There is a another thread on TAS check it out. This is one I have been saying is undervalued. They have had an SP only equal to their holding in EDE so everything else is a bonus.
> Maybe the mods can delete this post and include the others in the old one




SP equal to EDE could you explain?
sorrys guys I just found the other post, will move my comments over.


----------



## nioka (15 July 2008)

*Re: TAS- Tasman Resources*



r34ztune said:


> SP equal to EDE could you explain?
> sorrys guys I just found the other post, will move my comments over.



 Check the market cap of EDE. TAS hold, from memory, about 25% of EDE. EDE is developing Hythane as a fuel and have coal seam gas projects in Wales.


----------



## nick2fish (9 November 2009)

Hmmm...trading halt "pending the release of an exploration update with regard to the Vulcan drilling program". Now... which draw did I throw these?


----------



## nick2fish (10 November 2009)

Oh well back in the draw with these. A quick summary of the long awaited announcement would be....
Found nothing but looks good


----------



## jonnycage (16 November 2009)

just got into these guys are 13 cents and watching closely,
any one else with current thoughts on them ?

j c


----------



## jonnycage (22 December 2009)

looking a little more like a buy around the 8.5cents mark ?
keen to get anyones thoughts on these guys at the moment

jc


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 March 2010)

TAS has steadily risen in SP since the beginning of this month with no announcements.
Does anyone know of any activity associated with this stock? ie. Vulcan


----------



## nioka (4 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> TAS has steadily risen in SP since the beginning of this month with no announcements.
> Does anyone know of any activity associated with this stock? ie. Vulcan




Tas has been a much undervalued stock. 
1. They are a major shareholder in Eden Energy and Eden Energy looks to have a good future with the roll out of Hythane fuel outlets in India. That is a story in itself.(google Hythane).Apart from Hythane, EDE have a few other interests including geothermals (includes a farm in arrangement witt Orign Energy) and coal seam gas.
2. They are a major shareholder in Fission Energy. Fission Energy is a "spin off" from TAS.
3. The Vulcan project, while being highly speculative, has great possibilities. Preliminary prospecting has shown the possibility of another Olympic Dam type project. 
4. Mirrica project. Highly speculative but prospects of copper and gold.

Over recent days there has been daily increases in the SP of around 20% with no companuy announcements. This suggests a possible leak in the sampling results or some other inside information is causing buyers interest. I'm surprised there hasn't been a speeding ticket issued by the ASX.

TAS is definitely worth a watch, I have held for some time but increased my holding a few months ago when I thought the SP only equalled the value they had in EDE alone.


----------



## nioka (10 August 2010)

Tasman is drilling one of the hot targets for copper. One of these days it may get to use technology as mentioned below. Technology that was discussed at the Diggers and Dealers conference at Kalgoorlie last week.

"POWER OF ZEUS
Friedland let slip that Zeus is coming to the Cloncurry region of north Queensland, which must be an exciting prospect for the locals.
But we're not talking about the father of gods and men. We're talking about a remote sensing geophysical exploration technology (induced polarisation and resistivity), in which well-mineralised zones at depth can be picked out from the weakly mineralised host rocks after being given an almighty blast of electricity.
''It allows us to sort the haystack [unmineralised country rock] from the needles [mineralisation],'' Friedland said. He believes Zeus is ''redefining the frontiers of discovery''.
He said it was pointing the way to Oyu Tolgoi's future in that it was coming up with all sorts of juicy targets on top of the huge resource base already outlined. And if you have lost your old VW at Cloncurry, Zeus can help.
''Zeus is looking two kilometres deeper than any other known technology. We can bury a 1957 VW three kilometres deep and show why it's not a 1958 by the shape of the rear bumper,'' Friedland said.
He can't wait to bring the technology to the Cloncurry region where Ivanhoe's 81 per cent-owned Australian offshoot, Ivanhoe Australia is making a name for itself as a copper-gold and rhenium-molybdenum developer. It also has a major ground position which will get ''Zeused''."


----------



## nioka (3 March 2011)

Its been a long time between posts on TAS. Maybe this stock is worth another look. I hold TAS as a spec stock with hope based on a risk calculation.
 Firstly, TAS is the major shareholder in EDE. I have posted on the EDE thread about its current prospects that I see as promising. 
Then there is the current TAS drilling what is regularly quoted as an "Olympic dam type" prospect. Drilling is showing that it does have similar characteristics to Olympic dam. 
 TAS is also the major shareholder in FIS and with uranium facing a review and the possibility of more mining being allowed then FIS does add to the value of TAS.


----------



## nioka (9 March 2011)

TAS should benefit from the jump in the SP for EDE today. TAS is a major shareholder in EDE and the increase in the SP of EDE should be worth a cent or more to the SP of TAS.


----------



## jonnycage (12 October 2011)

this one is off to the races now after the rio  announcement, any followers ?

j c


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

MC - $30m
SP - 13.5c
Shares - 226m
Options - NQ
Cash - $746k

*VULCAN PROSPECT*
*Aboriginal Cultural Heritage Survey Completed Rio Tinto Exploration Farm-in/Joint Venture Declared Unconditional*
• Aboriginal Cultural Heritage clearance obtained for nine drill sites located on key southern portion of Vulcan prospect area
• Farm-in/ Joint Venture Agreement with Rio Tinto Exploration now unconditional
• 12,000 metre Initial Exploration Program to commence by September 2012 following the First Milestone Payment of $9million to Tasman

*Terms of the Farm-in/ Joint Venture Agreement*
Under the terms of the Agreement, at the end of this next drilling program:
• Rio Tinto can elect to earn a 55% interest in the Agreement by:
(i) paying to Tasman a further A$7 million; and
(ii) within 3 years of electing to farm-in, fund the delineation of a JORC compliant Inferred mineral resource and completing a concept study; or
(iii) expending a further A$25 million on exploration costs, whichever shall be the earlier.
• If Rio Tinto earns a 55% interest, Tasman can then either elect to retain a 45% interest and thereafter contribute or, if not, Rio Tinto may, at its election, increase its interest to 80% by either:
(i) completing a pre-feasibility study within a further 5 years; or
(ii) expending a further A$50 million on exploration costs, whichever shall be the earlier.
• If Rio Tinto earns an 80% interest, Tasman has the right to either:
(i) maintain a 20% interest, contributing to future funding; or
(ii) offer to sell its 20% interest to Rio Tinto (which Rio Tinto must purchase) for an agreed value or at fair market value.


*SA – LAKE TORRENS OUTLYING TENEMENTS*
• Tasman conditionally agreed to sell to BHP Billiton and Billiton Olympic Dam Corporation Pty Ltd five granted Exploration Licences (ELs), and one Exploration Licence Application (ELA), located on the Stuart Shelf for a total consideration of $3 million.
• These tenements are separate from Tasman’s EL 4322, in relation to which Tasman and Rio Tinto Exploration Pty Ltd have entered a conditional Joint Venture, primary focussed on Tasman’s Vulcan discovery.

*Investment in Eden Energy Ltd (EDE)*
Tasman has a 22.87% interest (66,375,727 shares) in alternative energy company Eden Energy Ltd (ASX: EDE), on a fully diluted basis as at 30th June 2012. (refer Eden Energy Ltd Quarterly Report for full details)
• Eden is continuing in the development of its carbon/hydrogen pyrolysis project
• Eden’s US and Indian subsidiaries make further Optiblend Dual Fuel Kit sales.
*
Investment in Fission Energy Ltd (FIS)*
Tasman has a 19% interest (25,000,000 shares) potential nickel-cobalt producer Fission Energy Ltd (ASX: FIS) as at 30th June 2012. (refer Fission Energy Ltd Quarterly Report for full details)

*Mt Thirsty Nickel-Cobalt Project*
Recent investigations of processing routes suggest that one option involving relatively low cost recovery of cobalt at the expense of some nickel recovery warrants further consideration. Test work is continuing. A limited program of aircore drilling was completed, primarily to obtain larger volumes of sample material for this test work. A composite sample will be prepared after assay results are received.


Some super potential for TAS here, cash poor ATM, but with asset sales and RIO doing the heavy lifting they are in a great position to further the JV and still hold a nice slice.
Always like a company that holds investments in other stocks.
Watching this one for sure.
Up 36% today


----------



## pixel (16 May 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01740995


> Based on the last traded prices on the ASX of EDE ($0.305) and EDEO ($0.27) on 13/5/16, this
> investment had a market value of $177 million, which is equivalent to 47.1 cents for every
> currently issued TAS share.



This repetitive "reminder" sounds increasingly desperate, seemingly asking "Why on earth can't you trade our shares at what we're worth?" Yet, even the 2018 options don't suggest a likely revaluation within the next 2 years. It's almost as if the holders/ traders of TAS don't believe EDE is really worth more than 10-15c.

It is what it is - I'll continue to trade each by its chart. Right now, I'm only holding TASO.


----------



## nioka (16 May 2016)

pixel said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01740995
> 
> This repetitive "reminder" sounds increasingly desperate, seemingly asking "Why on earth can't you trade our shares at what we're worth?" Yet, even the 2018 options don't suggest a likely revaluation within the next 2 years. It's almost as if the holders/ traders of TAS don't believe EDE is really worth more than 10-15c.
> 
> It is what it is - I'll continue to trade each by its chart. Right now, I'm only holding TASO.




I regularly trade between TAS and EDE. I set a relative value of 1.4 TAS equals 1 EDE. This is the reverse of what is suggested by the company. I base my ratio on the following:
1. Since EDE started prompting Edencrete the ratio has hovered around that percentage despite many attempts by the company and some TAS shareholders crying out loud that the reverse should be the case.
2. EDE is where the companies, TAS and EDE, are most likely to generate profit and cash.
3. Company reputations and directors reputation are based on their ability to generate profit and pay dividends.
4. Any dividends will be distributed to shareholders EVENLY PER SHARE. That means that TAS will get a dividend and so will ordinary shareholders. EDE shareholders will be paid direct.
5. Dividends to TAS will be paid through Noble. there will be costs to be met. Noble will pay their administration, legals and directors fees at least and then MAYBE pay a dividend to TAS. TAS then may spend up big on another spec mining and prospecting on the mineral leases they now have on hold. At the very least any dividend will be heavily diluted.
6. There is better liquidity with EDE shares than with TAS.

Both TAS and EDE seem good value. On another forum I continually get "shot down" for having these views. I recently posted that maybe TAS is not trading at a discount but rather EDE is trading at a premium. 

If Edencrete is the success that it appears to be then both companies will show a great capital return and that is probably happening right now.


----------



## greggles (3 October 2018)

Tasman Resources feeling some love in the last couple of days as a result of the Eden Innovations effect. 

TAS indirectly owns 594,555,077 shares (40.49% of the total issued capital) in EDE through its wholly owned subsidiary, Noble Energy Pty Ltd.

TAS was up 2.1c (42%) to 7.1c today on the highest daily volume of 2018 so far.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2018)

greggles said:


> Tasman Resources feeling some love in the last couple of days as a result of the Eden Innovations effect.
> 
> TAS indirectly owns 594,555,077 shares (40.49% of the total issued capital) in EDE through its wholly owned subsidiary, Noble Energy Pty Ltd.
> 
> ...




Thanks greggles.

I'm back looking at minnows as my expensive ones are fully priced and about to be sold.

gg


----------



## greggles (4 July 2019)

TAS moving again this week on no news. The company received a speeding ticket from the ASX today and this was their response:


> _1. Is the Company aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain recent trading in its securities?_
> 
> No.
> 
> ...




It all makes sense I suppose. Yesterday would have been the day to get on this as it broke through resistance at 4c. I wonder how much steam it has left in it? It's come back off its high for the day of 5.6c and is currently trading at 5.2c. Looking a bit uncertain.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 July 2019)

I note that EDE shares were up significantly yesterday which is relevant given TAS is a major shareholder in EDE.


----------



## jbocker (5 July 2019)

So I should have backed TAS rather than EDE in the monthly tipping comp.


----------



## greggles (4 March 2021)

TAS up a huge 85.19% today to 10c after announcing drilling results from the Lake Torrens project, specifically the Vulcan North gravity anomaly.  FMG is undertaking the drilling as part of a Farm in and Joint Venture Agreement under which they are earning 51% of the project.

Two holes were drilled and both holes intersected substantial downhole widths of hematite breccia which is often a significant host to mineralisation in IOCG deposits. 

Then at 12:31pm the company requested a trading halt.



> We request that a trading halt be placed on Tasman Resources Ltd shares and options pending the release of an updated Lake Torrens IOCG Project – Drilling Update announcement including the JORC Table 1 and collar locations, to be lodged prior to the commencement of trading on Monday, 8 March 2021.




Smells to me like they may have found a significant IOCG deposit at Lake Torrens. With a market cap of just $33 million, TAS could fly next week if FMG are onto something here.


----------



## basilio (8 March 2021)

Yep. Some drills. Promising results. Immediate HUGE spike in SP.
Then *instant rush* to the market to pull in another 5M of  fresh capital.
The Solomon brothers never waste an opportunity to bank on good news. 

It will be interesting to see how/if this is developed by FMG who clearly have all the development capital



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02350230-6A1023237?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## bux2000 (31 August 2021)

I have picked TAS this month (September) for the stock pick only because of its connections with FMG and perhaps more importantly CNJ  and a chart that appears to show the share price near support and a slight increase in volume today.

All the best
bux


----------

